

Jon Stewart Rips Into Apple Over Lost iPhone Debacle. - chris123
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/28/jon-stewart-rips-into-apple-over-lost-iphone-debacle-thats-going-to-leave-a-mark/

======
Hagelin
Also discussed in: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1303598>

